# She sits!



## Alison (Jun 7, 2006)

After hunting down the batteries for the flash (which were in the basement thanks to Lucas :meh: ) I tried to take some photos of Evelyn sitting... her newest trick! However, she wasn't terribly happy after waiting for a half hour for Mommy to find the batteries so we ended up with these instead  We'll see if she'll sit tomorrow :lmao: 

The shirt says it all 






Getting sleepy


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2006)

The shirt DOES say it all!!!!! Aaaw!


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 7, 2006)

What a cutie!!! I'm amazed at how much she looked like you at first and now resembles Aub more.


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very sweet.


----------



## Alison (Jun 7, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> What a cutie!!! I'm amazed at how much she looked like you at first and now resembles Aub more.



Yeah, she's Daddy's girl in personality and looks!

Thanks for the comments...she's growing way to fast!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 7, 2006)

Far from deserving to be in the snapshots and bloopers section! She is indeed one of the most adorable (and from what I have seen, the most polite mannered) baby I have ever seen.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey, I am with Brittany on this: why are these here, in the Snapshots and Bloopers?
That last one ("getting sleepy") sure deserves being in the Portraits! I say...

And yes, she is one of the prettiest (save my own daughter when she was that little, of course, cough-cough, heehee) and best behaved babies I know ... she even lets herself be sent into trance if need be. I know that for a fact --- and I also happen to know that BEFORE the trance she often tries to test her voice and lungs! Oh yeah!


----------



## Alison (Jun 8, 2006)

Thank you Brittany and Corinna! I put them in snapshots just because I was shooting without any thought to camera settings and hoping for the best. I did post one of the shots in the portraits  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51463

Yes Corinna, she certainly does test her lungs! She's learning how to "talk" now and will babble on and then laugh and laugh if you mimic what she has said. We are very lucky to have such a good natured baby. She reminds me of Christopher when he was younger.


----------



## LilCujo (Jun 8, 2006)

She is so cute, I love her long eyelashes and her little nose....I can't believe how big she is getting already.


----------



## terri (Jun 8, 2006)

She looks like one of the boys so much in the second picture.....I want to say Christopher....something about how she's looking off reminds me of him!

Both shots are soooo sweet.


----------



## Whammo (Jun 8, 2006)

My dog can sit, your kid can't?

You may need this in a few years www.babycage.com. 

:neutral:

KIDDING!!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 8, 2006)

Sooo... does that mean you're comparing our daughter with your dog?  :hertz:


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 11, 2006)

What a sweetie pie:mrgreen:


----------



## malachite (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbup: ..........it's Aubry's "Mini-Me"  

Michael...........has never met his "mini-me"


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 13, 2006)

Awww   what a beautiful smile!


----------



## Alison (Jun 13, 2006)

malachite said:
			
		

> :thumbup: ..........it's Aubry's "Mini-Me"
> 
> Michael...........has never met his "mini-me"



That's why we call her "Mini E" :lmao: 

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## virenko (Jun 14, 2006)

I really love that second picture! so cute!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 15, 2006)




----------

